# mounting devices



## alxgomz (Mar 30, 2009)

Hello

I'm new to freebsd (and to bsd system in general), and i've just installed a fresh freebsd 7.1 on my computer.
It runs XFCE4 dbus/hald/ etc... (installed it using make in /usr/ports/)
whenever I plug a storage device in my usb port.... the icon appear (tested with usb pendrive and CDrom too). But If I want to open (mount) by doucle clicking o the icon i get an error windows which says "mount_cd9660: /dev/acd0: Operation not permitted" when trying to open cdrom, and is empty when trying to open usbkey.

any clue?


----------



## DutchDaemon (Mar 30, 2009)

This has been discussed to death in the Hardware forum (where I moved this thread). Please have a look around there first.


----------



## alxgomz (Mar 31, 2009)

thanks for pointing me to thoose threads.
Unfortunately my problem seems a bit different, as  mounting devices with cli (as a normal user) works as expected but mounting using the graphic tools (hal in xfce) doesn't...
I don't even know how to get debug from graphic tools...
Anyone idea?


----------



## ale (Mar 31, 2009)

Try with the hal faq

EDIT:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg.cgi?fetch=386756+0+current/cvs-ports


----------



## alxgomz (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks It helped a lot.
I missed the Policykit.conf configuration...
adding 


```
<match action="org.freedesktop.hal.storage.mount-removable">
  <match user="marcus">
    <return result="yes"/>
  </match>
</match>
```

in /usr/local/etc/PolicyKit/PolicyKit.conf solved the problem for my usb storage devices.
I still have an error with CD device saying "mount_cd9660: /dev/acd0: Operation not permitted"... gonna try to find out why.

thx


----------



## ale (Mar 31, 2009)

Did you have it listed in /etc/fstab? In this case it will not work.

What do you get after `# chown root:operator /dev/acd0 && chmod 666 /dev/acd0` ?


----------



## SirDice (Apr 1, 2009)

If your user is a member of the operator group the permissions can be 660. If setting the permissions work you can add the following to /etc/devfs.conf:

```
perm acd* 0660
```
This will make sure the permissions are set correctly when you boot the system.


----------



## alxgomz (Apr 1, 2009)

It was in fstab.... I thought i already checked.... apprently not.
thanks a lot


----------

